# Pure Predator Calls?



## RealExtreme (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello guys!

I´m coming from Finland, Europe and I have tried to get contact with Pure Predator Calls (todays under Crack Calls I quess?) via their websites, facebook etc. But I haven´t got any answer.

So is this company still running? How I get to contact with them?

And why I´m asking? That´s why because I would like to do some business with them. HR-1 is very great call for lynx & red fox.

I hope someone could help me in this question.

Thanx

Aki


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the sight. We have some call makers on our sight that make incredible calls and all at reasonable prices. These handcrafted calls Imo are far superior than the commercial grade.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments hassell for myself and all the other callmakers on here.

RealExtreme click on the link below to go to my website to see a variety of my calls with sound tracks. And welcome to the forum !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum RealExtreme. You can send me a PM for pictures and prices on my calls


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to the PT forum RealExtreme.

Is this what you're looking for?

http://www.crackpredatorcalls.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage_images.tpl&product_id=37&category_id=11&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=185​​​
As stated above, all call makers on this site have EXCELLENT calls.

I know the guys at Crack Calls and Pure Predator Calls (one in the same now) are still in business although they seem to be out of stock on all their calls.


----------



## RealExtreme (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks guys!

I´m commercial agent for the one big hunting gear seller in here Finland. Interest of game calling is growing pretty fast inside Europe. That´s why I´m searching new products to our selection.

The contact form or Crack calls/Pure predator calls is not working so I would like to get touch by email or some other way.

I´m searching high pitch closed reed call as HR-1 is. I´m also interesting other call makers gear.


----------

